# Wanted - Sources for Bachmann Davenport



## Bill Martinsen (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm interested in finding a good deal on the new 1:20.3 Davenport 0-4-0 from Bachmann. Any suggestions?

Bill Martinsen


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, 
I saw them at Ridge Road Station a few weeks back but was not motivated to buy them then. Can't remember what the price was though? 

Chas


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Ridge Road has them for $133.98 but I dont think they are in stock yet, they still have them listed as "backordered".


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Their website has 91395 and 91396 (green and yellow) in stock. 

http://www.ridgeroadstation.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=11791395!117 
http://www.ridgeroadstation.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=11791396!117 

-Brian


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By paintjockey on 10/28/2008 8:16 AM
Ridge Road has them for $133.98 but I dont think they are in stock yet, they still have them listed as "backordered".


They were more expensive than that in the store...Add in Tax and the gas money (sigh) no wonder I didn't come home with that "deal".

Chas


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

I received my Davenport from Ridge Road last week and it is a cutey. It is presently on its way to Kadee, I asked them how to convert and Sam asked to do the conversion so that they have the data on converting the Davenport for other Kadee users. When it comes back it will be cram time, figure out how to fit Airwire and batteries in... It was $133 plus shipping.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Chas, Ridge Road is always cheaper by mail.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

How do these things size up scale wise? Or, how do they compare in size with LGB's Caterpillar locos?


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

I do not have a LGB to compare, but about gross sized same as the Porter.....


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By paintjockey on 10/28/2008 5:59 PM
Chas, Ridge Road is always cheaper by mail.


Nope not for me. I still get to pay for the governor. Taxes you know?

Chas

P.S. Of course when I do my tax returns now I have to fill out paperwork that states I did or did not spend much online and if I did any online shopping then they want sales taxes reported and paid on that too as part of my income tax return. Is that legal? Just wondering?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

3.75" wide, 7" long over the frame, 5" tall. In the ballpark for a 20-ton Davenport in 1:20.3. It is overall smaller than the LGB Davenport (a 1:22 model of a 30-ton unit), but should visually be quite compatible with it. 

As for the Kadees, the #830 (G-scale) coupler will be a drop-in replacement, as it is on Bachmann's other newer 1:20 stuff. The #1 scale coupler will require some fitting, but shouldn't be impossible. 

Later, 

K


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Heh, 
Recieved my very own Davenport as a Valentines Day gift from my lovely wife. I'd asked for it for my Birthday in May though. So now to figure out if I still get a birthday present? She ordered it from Micromark as they were runnign sale on them the last few days. I aksed her which color she choose as she handed me the box and she hadn't realized she had a choice! I got the Yellow whihc I find pleasing. At least for now. It may get repainted yet. 

Chas


----------



## 7270 (Jan 28, 2009)

You might wait for the euro version. 
Might be cheaper. 
Who knows. 
May also be flagged as "1:22.5". 

http://120pointme.blogspot.com/2009/02/1203-1225-whatever.html


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably not cheaper from most Liliput dealers, unless you know where to look.....


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems I left my source out (doh!) in my response. I'd gotten an email with the closeout from Micromark. Forwarded it as a birthday presetn suggestion to the FCO and thus the early VD present. 

While the Lilliput version is intriguing since I am specifically looking for models of things I've sen locally either with my own eyes or in photos found online and in books etc. it doesn't fit my "scheme" of things. Of course if it truly is that close to the Davenport then it shouldn't be too hard to bash it backwards.

Chas


----------

